# dx for snake bites



## ggparker14 (Jun 4, 2012)

Coding for venomous and non-venomous snake bites. Is it correct to code the venomous snake bites as injury code only and non-venomous snake bites as open wound? Just trying to understand the guidelines on this as to why an open wound would not be coded regardless?

Thanks for any help.


----------

